# Why did the peacock cross the road?



## dibbles (Jun 27, 2017)

Saw this on my walk this morning.


----------



## ibct1969 (Jun 27, 2017)

What the...??? What part of the world are you in?


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 27, 2017)

OMG dibbles! :Kitten Love: Neighbor keep peacocks? Peacock escaped from nearby zoo? WILD peacock???


----------



## Violet_21 (Jun 27, 2017)

Such a cool sighting, dibbles! That is one beautiful bird!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm in Minnesota, so obviously an escapee from somewhere. I live on the edge of a wetland area, and several years ago we would see a peacock sitting in a dead tree out there. Then, for awhile, he was hanging out with some wild turkeys. We found out that he had escaped from a winery about 10 miles away. He just disappeared one day and we assumed something got him - probably a coyote. The winery has since closed, but I don't know if the people who owned it still have peacocks there or not. I don't know how long they live, but I don't know which is more far fetched - it's the same bird, or another escaped one that meandered to the same area. A mystery never to be solved I imagine. But fun to see!


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 27, 2017)

"Why did the peacock cross the road?" 

Probably too make a whole lot of dammed noise on the other side. Those birds are LOUD!


----------



## Kittish (Jun 27, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> Those birds are LOUD!



QFT. I had a pair of peacocks many years back that I hand raised.* When they were tiny, I'd have one perched on either shoulder, nestled in my hair. They'd wheep back and forth at each other almost constantly... until one of them fell asleep and missed its turn which would send the other one into *panic!* The male was convinced he was a shoulder bird, and would pout at me once he got too big to perch on my shoulder. 

*Stole the eggs from a peacock at the local zoo, who'd made her nest in an area the public could reach. Made sure she didn't abandon the rest of her eggs, and fed her by way of thanking her. Had an incubator all set up at home already.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 27, 2017)

I went to zoo with my daughter and granddaughter and I had seen white peacocks ,  I had never seen white before.......so beautiful.  I am from Europe and in my Country we have a lot of castles and most of them have peacocks in the parks  they are cute,


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 27, 2017)

lol.....  The peacock cross the road to go to your house and be part of this month SMF challenge!  Muahahaha!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 28, 2017)

An update. I posted this on FB, and a friend directed me to the local police department page. They were looking for, and found today, this guy's owners. Now they have to try to catch him.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 28, 2017)

Because he's a show off and has to be the center of attention.    Mission accomplished!!  Beautiful bird.  Lucky you.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 28, 2017)

dibbles said:


> An update. I posted this on FB, and a friend directed me to the local police department page. They were looking for, and found today, this guy's owners. Now they have to try to catch him.



Ha! Hope they have better luck than we did (animal control) trying to catch an injured duck! Gave up after 2 hours. So much for human superiority!


----------

